# External Monitor and Spyder2 Express



## Replytoken (Jan 23, 2008)

I have posted this question at two other forums, but have had no luck in receiving a response, so I am going to see if anybody here may be able to offer any advice.  I have a Spyder2 Express to separately calibrate both an external CRT (often hooked up to an old desktop CPU) and my Thinkpad Z6't laptop.  The CRT is calibrated with the desktop CPU, but I would also like to be able to use it with my laptop which has more RAM and an installed copy of Lightroom. I know that I can calibrate the CRT when hooked up to the laptop, however, I have also calibrated the laptop's screen as I am often in the field and it benefits greatly from the Spyder's calibration. 

My question:  Is there a way to have two different Spyder profiles on the laptop so that it will normally load into the LUT the profile for its internal screen when it is not connected to any external monitor, but can load an alternate profile into the LUT (for the CRT monitor) when I wish to use the external monitor? Note, I do not want to run a dual display when hooked up to the external monitor, as I know that it is not possible to have both monitors calibrated with this hardware and software; I only want to use the external monitor in this set-up (since LR cannot take advantage of a dual display). 

There have been several discussions about using MS' Color Management control panel applet to rename the profiles that are created by the Spyder, but I am not certain if this will impact what file is fed into the LUT at boot up.  Also, Lenovo/IBM has installed a program called Presentation Director that can be used to create presets for how the laptop outputs its information.  Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## MBehrens (Jan 24, 2008)

The ColorVision LUT loader with Spyder2Exp will only work with the profile named "Spyder2express.icm" it would take a rather complicated renaming process to rotate profiles to this name for it to use on the fly.

A better choice is to use the Microsoft LUT loader. See the following link... ClickMe

It has a a comandline option that takes commandline parameters for profile names. You could setup different shortcuts to load different LUTs that were created by Spyder2Exp. Rename the profiles as Spyder2 creates them so it doesn't continue to overwrite them. 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a'-7721-43ca-9174-7f8d429fbb9e&displaylang=en


----------



## MBehrens (Jan 24, 2008)

The MS Color Control has a commandline option to load LUTs.

Use the Spyder2 to create the profiles then copy them to a new profile for each display. Then create a shortcut with a target: 

_path_\wincolor.exe /L _profile.icm_

Create a shortcut for each dispaly and use either depending on display being used. Place your most popular in the Startup folder in All Programs for it to load on startup. Remove the Colorvision loader from the startup folder, it would no longer be needed.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Morey,

Thanks for the reply. With a little more snooping on the web, thanks to Google and my gray matter, this is the advice I have been gathering. But, I still have a few questions.

In the MS applet, you can rename the profile and/or rename its internal name. Which one do I want to change? Both?
Also, after I remove the Colorvision shortcut from my startup folder, will the new shortcut make the MS applet to act as my LUT loader?
I am sure that I may have a few more questions later, but at least I feel as though I am heading in the right direction.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## MBehrens (Jan 25, 2008)

You would want to rename the profile name (the actual filename). The internal name is probably inconsequential. But the profile name will be what is used with Wincolor.exe /L to load the LUT. 

Yes, the MS Applet shortcut with your most common display profile will replace the ColorVision loader.

OT - 
I thought I deleted my first post yesterday, I guess not... new to this forum.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 25, 2008)

Everything worked out well, Morey.  Thanks for your help.  I posted this question on three forums, and this was the only one that had a member who was able to address this issue.  

--Ken


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 25, 2008)

Replytoken said:


> Everything worked out well, Morey.  Thanks for your help.  I posted this question on three forums, and this was the only one that had a member who was able to address this issue.
> 
> --Ken


Ain't that cool!!
Thanks to the respondees..........:lol:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, wow! Excellent work everyone!


----------

